

Forking Java, not a good idea at the moment - alifaziz
http://weblogs.java.net/blog/fabriziogiudici/archive/2010/10/05/forking-java-not-good-idea-moment

======
wccrawford
He goes on and on about how to do a successful fork, but doesn't explain why
this doesn't apply to Java, or why 'the moment' isn't a good time for a fork.

I suspect he is trying to say that there isn't a giant, perfect council ready
to lead Java into freedom.

Well, there never will be, unless someone creates it. There's no reason why it
couldn't be created right now.

------
DjDarkman
Anyone is free to create an independent Java fork... well at least as long as
Oracle doesn't sue. For this reason I find Java to be a highly unreliable
technology in legal terms.

